# Question about Mojacar Playa area, lawyers and proof of financial support



## Irish Lad (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,
New to this forum and have read through a lot of information here and elsewhere. We (including wife and 17 year old daughter) and I are coming out to Mojacar again in February to view a few places and to get a further feel for the area in the “quiet” time!
We are considering, quite seriously, a property that in one or two years could become a permanent home (currently living in Ireland, 55 ish and going to be semi-retired).
I have the usual concerns over Brexit, UK/EC pensions interaction, possible ill health etc. but most of those have so many variables I don’t wish to go over them too many times.
I have a projection using savings and small private pension fund that should cover the next 25 years with what I believe to be sensible figures and including inflation etc. I am guessing that a business plan type spreadsheet would satisfy the authorities as being self financing along with bank/pension fund statements?
Any information on local lawyers, I was previously (last visit about 15 months ago) very impressed by Michael Davies but heard he was not taking any new clients?
Also are there any locations (i.e. by street) in Mojacar that really pack out in the holiday season to an unbearable degree? Originally thinking of being in the more central part of the front (e.g. between Commercial Centre and the horse riding stables) but seems that maybe being a bit further North might be more sensibly residential, e.g. past Pierre Vacances?
Thanks for any advice/information 
Neill


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mojacar does get busy during July and August, I wouldnt say 'unbearable' it is very busy. (probably no different from other main coastal resorts). For example, expect traffic jams on the front line from the Parque Commercial up to the beach bars, resulting in a 10 minute journey out of peak season taking over half an hour!!!

As a result of the significant increase of visitors, parking is more difficult, and supermarkets and restaurants are far busier. However this is something that people living here get used to (well at least I do!!!), for 10 months of the year the resort is fine.

I cannot comment on specific streets, but areas with hotels and rental apartments will obviously experience more noise in July and August, although the area towards Garrucha is quieter, with the exception of the Pierre Vacancies complex.

With regard to registering at the Foreigners Office, the income level expected is around 6,000 per annum, this is per person and would include your daughter. 

From my limited experience, I doubt a spreadsheet of expected income would be accepted. Normally at the Foreigners Office in Almeria, applicants are expected to show an income entering a Spanish bank for at least 3 months. Also bear in mind that if the income is from one source, ie from you, with your wife as a dependant you will be expected to provide an 'up to date' marriage certificate (dated within 3 months of applying) officially translated into Spanish. Also you will need to provide details of comprehensive health care insurance.

Obviously all this may change from March 2019, or December 2020!!!!!!

Sorry cant help with advice, re solicitors


----------



## Irish Lad (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for that, all useful stuff. My spreadsheet is just an inflation adjusted forecast and would be accompanied by bank statements. I was not aware that it would be best to have the visibility of the flow of money from the source into the local account already in place so Thanks for that.
We were married 17 years ago so I can get a certified copy of that and have it officially translated nearer the time. I am aware of the health insurance requirement and as I understand it, once actually living in Spain for a year then it is possible to pay directly to the Spanish system (Convenio Especial?) as another option. This assumes that I remain “retired” (but not yet a pensioner) and neither working for someone or myself. 
Thanks again
Neill


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Neill. To me you appear to be somewhat naive regarding gaining a residentia. I live in Mojacar Playa on and off during the year. Spreadsheets are just spreadsheets. You will have to prove income and take out health insurance. Semi retired means nothing to Spanish red tape and believe me they do red tape better than us Irish. If you are buying you will need a gestor to act solely for you and they are available in Mojacar.

I advise you to rent for as long as you can in the off season. After a few weeks you will know if Spain is for you. Don't even think about selling any property you have in the UK or Ireland. If you sell, your boats are burned. Leave room for a respectable retreat if necessary.


----------

